
North Pole surges above freezing in the dead of winter, stunning scientists - DoreenMichele
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-north-pole-stunning-scientists-20180226-story.html
======
dekhn
I used to be a scientist, and I have to be frank: nobody is every stunned as a
scientist. you might be surprised, or intrigued, but stunning is not a thing
in science.

